# Drawn Together Season 2



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Did anyone catch the premiere of this last night? It's just so very very wrong. I love it.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I did and loved it. I actually had to rewind and pause the orgy scene to try to figure out just what the heck was going on there. I still can't figure out who's toes Foxxy was sucking on. 

From the second they showed Toot on the beach, I knew she was going to eat Sweetcakes tho.


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

MitchO said:


> I did and loved it. I actually had to rewind and pause the orgy scene to try to figure out just what the heck was going on there. I still can't figure out who's toes Foxxy was sucking on.
> 
> From the second they showed Toot on the beach, I knew she was going to eat Sweetcakes tho.


and there was a giraffe! A GIRAFFE!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

MitchO said:


> I did and loved it. I actually had to rewind and pause the orgy scene to try to figure out just what the heck was going on there. I still can't figure out who's toes Foxxy was sucking on.
> 
> From the second they showed Toot on the beach, I knew she was going to eat Sweetcakes tho.


I had to pause the orgy scene too... it was Xandir's foot. The flesh color was a dead giveaway. 

Too many great moments to mention. I loved Jeff Probst arriving on dolphin backs like Aquaman and his description of the challenge.

"I lost my immunities in a bath house"


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I can't believe how dirty this show is. It doesn't necessarily need to be.

I'm not complaining though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I guess I'll have to set up an SP. I watched the first season and found it mildly entertaining but didn't know there was a second season.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I had to pause the orgy scene too... it was Xandir's foot. The flesh color was a dead giveaway. "


I thought the flesh color was Xandir's, but it was nowhere NEAR where Xandir's torso was. I guess that's part of the humor of it all.

There seemed to be more Family Guy-esque cultural references than last year .. "I dig, and I dug .. Dig. Dug. Dig. Dug."


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

what did xandir say to shortcake that made clara say, in a menacing whisper, "God, I hate you so much."?

something about you're gonna chocolatta time behind bars. candy bars!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

pawchikapawpaw said:


> what did xandir say to shortcake that made clara say, in a menacing whisper, "God, I hate you so much."?
> 
> something about you're gonna chocolatta time behind bars. candy bars!


Loved that...

There were also a couple of great movie references... Shawshank Redemption and Kill Bill Vol. 2... any others I missed?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

pawchikapawpaw said:


> what did xandir say to shortcake that made clara say, in a menacing whisper, "God, I hate you so much."?
> 
> something about you're gonna chocolatta time behind bars. candy bars!


"You're going to spend a choco-lotta time behind bars. Candy bars!"

Clara was obviously disgusted by his peppy corniness.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Can someone explain the premise of this show to me?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Can someone explain the premise of this show to me?


Ever see Big Brother?

Well it's Big Brother, but with stereotypical cartoon characters.

A Superman, a Betty Boop, a Disney Princess, etc.

Except it turns out they're all pervs.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Well there's no surprise that Spanky's a perv, he's an internet Flash download character~


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

MitchO said:


> Well there's no surprise that Spanky's a perv, he's an internet Flash download character~


Thanks -- I've been mystified as to what he's derived from.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Funny thing about this show, it doesn't feel any more scripted than Big Brother...


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I think Spanky is explained in the never shown episode (it involved Captain Hero intentionally paralyzing himself by getting thrown by a horse, and was scheduled to air pretty shortly after Christopher Reeve's death. You can find some info about it on various places on the web, including Wikipedia) that his "regular job" is as an animated host for a pr0n site.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

"Ling-Ling know safest place when airplane crash is in black box!" 

BTW, the S1 DVD is fun to listen to the commentary. You really don't get much about the episode you're watching, but about the dynamics of the way the people on the show work together. :up:


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Each week I think this show can't get any better, and it just keeps surprising me. There were so many moments where my jaw just dropped. I can't begin to describe how much I love this show.

"Hey *Hey* Hey!"


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I actually thought the Foxxy 5 episode was just "OK", after the first two ones this season. It did, however, give the single most memorable line to date:

"For a change, Foxxy found herself in a pickle. Instead of the other way around."


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

To finish up, Foxxy is a "Josie and the Pussycats" type (mystery-solving musician), Ling-Ling is a Pokemon type, Sockbat is a Spongebob type.

They've definately nailed the art styles. Foxxy has the flesh-colored eyes from the old H-B character design, for example.

I have mixed feelings about this show -- some is very funny, but some just makes me go "EEEWWWW!".


----------



## Sol_ (Nov 20, 2005)

I believe Spanky Ham is one of the 3 pigs from http://www.killfrog.com - he's drawn really similar to them and kind of walks like them.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Sockbat is the adorable thingamabop or something like that. All of his peoplee were killed by Strawberry Sweetcake and her people. There was some kind of strawberry famine so the sweetcakes had to replace the strawberrys with their new secret ingredient...the sockbat. And we can't say Clair is a Disney Princess...they would get sued. But, yeah, you can tell she acts like Snow White but she kinda gets her looks from Arial. Toot is the 50s sex symbol (Obviously taken from Betty Boop). She's an alcoholic who suffers from just about every eating disorder possible. Xander is the video game hero...he's on a never ending quest to save his girlfriend...but once his girlfriend found out he was gay, Xandar ended up hooking up with the genie of the lamp. However, Xander's nemisis stole the lamp so now Xandar is on a never ending quest to save his boyfriend. Captian Hero is a super hero who was abandoned by his parents because he wasn't cool enough or something. So to prove that he was cool, he destroyed his own planet. Foxy Love is like a character from Scooby Doo whenever they would have those shows with special guest stars. Ling-Ling is a pokemon-type character. Plus it just so happens that when Ling-Ling gets disappointed, he secrets a high holucinaginic chemical that will make you trip balls. Spanky-Ham is the virus you get on your computer from downloading something you weren't suppose to. If you've ever had one of those virus that brings up those flash movies that won't go away, you know what I'm talking about. And Spanky is just as crude and annoying. Did I leave anyone out?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Mostly correct. Spanky Ham is a porn download. Foxy Love is more like a character from Josie & The Pussycats than Scooby Doo.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Did I leave anyone out?


You left out Mr. Paragraph Break.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

This weeks episode was awesome I almost lost it when foxy was showing sockbat how to masterbait.


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

vikingguy said:


> This weeks episode was awesome I almost lost it when foxy was showing sockbat how to masterbait.


Isn't that when you masturbate with a fish?


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

twm01 said:


> Isn't that when you masturbate with a fish?


Troy McClure, is that you?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I didn't say he was dead, I said he sleeps with the fishes!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

This show rocks. We happened upon the first season and honestly thought there wouldn't be a second, so were THRILLED when I happend to see it listed when paging through Comedy Central upcomings... taped four or five in a row!!


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

I went into this thinking it was some sort of "TV Funhouse" kind of show, and was kind of surprised with how graphic it is.

I'm not offended, but it's not my thing.

And on top of it all, my 15 year old nephew conned me into getting him the season 1 DVD BEFORE I knew what the heck it was.

_"Hey sis! Sorry about that Drawn Together thing!"_


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, i think season 2 is filthier. small consolation, i know ...~


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

jrinck said:


> And on top of it all, my 15 year old nephew conned me into getting him the season 1 DVD BEFORE I knew what the heck it was.
> 
> _"Hey sis! Sorry about that Drawn Together thing!"_


Hmmmm. I think I heard that the DVD didn't have the black modesty bars the on air series had.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Royster said:


> Hmmmm. I think I heard that the DVD didn't have the black modesty bars the on air series had.


Really? That would just be wrong, IMO, and also not nearly as funny.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

"Unasseptable (sic)... naughty stool!"
"Awwww"


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

12/8 was a great episode, even if the best jokes were all your standard Asian ones.

"R ... R ... R ... R". And did anyone else notice that the translation for Ling-Ling's speech at the end had the letter "L" in a place where he said (and meant) "Are"?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

MitchO said:


> 12/8 was a great episode, even if the best jokes were all your standard Asian ones.
> 
> "R ... R ... R ... R". And did anyone else notice that the translation for Ling-Ling's speech at the end had the letter "L" in a place where he said (and meant) "Are"?


Just the fact that all he had to do was turn the key in the ignition and he caused a major catastrophe had me rolling.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

As usual it had me laughing my ass off I loved it all.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

twm01 said:


> Isn't that when you masturbate with a fish?


no, it's when you grease up your hook with K-Y warming gel.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

They crossed so many lines this week it's hard to remember them all. I lost track of how many times my jaw dropped open.

"You know what happens when a super hero loses his powers..."


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

This episode was really from Season 1. They didn't play it at the time because it was too close to the death of Christopher Reeves.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

The "Pillowfort of Solitude".


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> I lost track of how many times my jaw dropped open.


I find it's much easier on my face to just keep my mouth open the whole way through the show.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> They crossed so many lines this week it's hard to remember them all. I lost track of how many times my jaw dropped open.
> 
> "You know what happens when a super hero loses his powers..."


I agree my jaw dropped more than 1 time this episode. I love the show I can't believe the stuff they get away with.


----------

